# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  So is Thor Bulletproof or Not?

## CBR News

In their latest spotlight on problematic superhero fights, CSBG tackles a surprisingly controversial comic book topic -- is Thor bulletproof?


_Full article here._

----------

